# Fictitious-Ville



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Posted some pics of my double door layout in the N scale section.

This is the more appropriate section. I've now finished all the track laying on my green painted door/foam base. Going to start working on the scenery this weekend. I'll post updates as I go along.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Did some more work over the weekend. Added some more track and built a loco shed. It still needs its doors and lights.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

The new scenes look great. Very nice work.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice! That looks like fun to operate. I can't wait 'til I get my layout to that point. Keep the posts coming!


----------

